# April is going to SHOOT me!!! ##CANCELLED##



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Luckily she knows me well enough to do this, so here goes.............

Since it's pretty obvious, April's birthday is coming up. She won't say when, but it's pretty obvious it's in APRIL, although today at the shop she was playing coy and even hinted it was actually in August!!!!

Here's what I'd like to do - with April's blessing, of course! April usually has some kind of shop party/open house in April. So I figured why not kill two discus with one stone? April - tell me a good day to have the party, and I'll show up with a Costco run and a cake. All you have to do is pick the day and I'm sure we can arrange to have the people show up 

What do you all think? Sound like a plan????

EDIT: Can't remember who on the forum does the fancy cakes, but if you read this, could you please pm me? I have an idea 
By the way, if this plan goes well, it was MY idea, if it bombs, it was Francis'!!!!!! Thanks for the idea, Francis 

Shelley


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

fraggalrock does the fancy cakes. Check in the Yellowpages section.

Is this going to be potluck or just show up and we chip in for the goodies? Myself, I'm totally busy with work till the 20th.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Well then it's going to have to be after the 20th 'cuz I want to see your girls  I can bring the bare necessities - drinks, chips, cheese, bread, dips etc. and the cake. It would be fun if people could bring something.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Hmmm... Well...can I shoot you at the party? Or have a head dunk tank? ,!!! 
Either way I'm busy till first weekend in April. My grandsons bday. 1st bday and nanaimo 28 and 29th maybe.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?55j1ie


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Then let's aim for Saturday, April 28th. I should still be in Vancouver still, but no guarantees by May  And, just by the way, what the hell do you mean you won't take care of Ember when I go away???? What the..... I've WILLED her to you, for god's sake!!!!! Don't worry - Don is going to watch her.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

On I meant march 28th. After my bday I'll be too old for parties!! Lol' my achey breaku back!

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?gbyfwp


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

March 28th as in WEDNESDAY MARCH 28th????!!!! You've been manually siphoning water from the tanks today, haven't you??? Sure, yeah - that would be a SWELL party day. Especially since you go to CHILLIWACK every Wednesday. Wanna try again, Birthday Girl????


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

My dear April.......Michael Jackson - I'll Be There -........I have a surprise birthday present for you lah.

Michael Jackson - I'll Be There - Live in Yokohama - Bad Japan Tour (1987) - HQ - YouTube


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Well a Sunday...I suppose... Certainly not a
Wednesday!

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275203,-122.835738


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

I am getting old too......memory not too good......my mentor April's birthday is on 9th April......correct me if I'am wrong lah.


----------



## bf2461 (Feb 21, 2012)

I love the 'LAH', very Malaysian / Singaporean / Bruneian =)


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Since this whole idea didn't seem to generate much interest from anyone except those lurkers who expected to drop by for a free lunch while trying to scam a deal, we've scrapped the idea of a bday celebration at April's. A few of us will take her and Jean to dinner instead.


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh nuuuuu..... no party at Aprils? ><


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh nooo


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

What!! Ok fine. I refuse to get older anyhow! 
I'm already a grandmother...soon it'll be a cane or walker and rocking chair lol.
On another note...my baby grandson just turned one! 









---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?khf0we


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

What a sweetheart!


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Shelley.....any date for dinner for April's birthday perhaps you meant Jenner joining us lah........let us know soonest.



-N/A- said:


> Since this whole idea didn't seem to generate much interest from anyone except those lurkers who expected to drop by for a free lunch while trying to scam a deal, we've scrapped the idea of a bday celebration at April's. A few of us will take her and Jean to dinner instead.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

We can all meet at the DQ behind April's in Port Moody and claim the whole DQ. I am sure you will get a crowd.

Crash her place afterward


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I may do a party slash sale in a bit. Nothing to do with bdays.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?kralwv


----------



## vicdiscus (Mar 19, 2012)

Congratulation! I did not know that you are a grandmother! Enjoy spending with your grand children and fish too


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> We can all meet at the DQ behind April's in Port Moody and claim the whole DQ. I am sure you will get a crowd.
> 
> Crash her place afterward


I actually kinda like this idea, Gordon. Easy location to get to and find......hmmmmm.....


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Umm..my place in Pomo has no fish. Just 4 barking poodles.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?j0eiq1


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, but the DQ in Port Moody has ice cream pizzas  !!!!!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I think hons is a better idea.  .

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?frxizw


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

what's a "hons"?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Hons is a wonton house I believe.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Hons is
In Westwood
Mall or
Downtown china town. Cafeteria style
Good Chinese food. But heh...a greasy hamburger or
Ice
Cream pizza...
Close.... Lol.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275491,-122.835773


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

April :

If you want really good Chinese food. Walk across from Hon's to Deer Garden. Quality is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay better. I would not go to the Hon's here.

I should check to see if King Crab is in Season  Yummmm. It will be a birthday feast you will remember.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

For April.......go to Port Moody is fine.......ensure I need to catch the bus back to Richmond and take the connecting bus back Tsawwasen.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Or..we could do nothing! Lol. I'm too old for bdays!

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?qc5ojk


----------

